# Moving to Bahrain



## NerysJ (Sep 1, 2009)

...yes, yet another one! LOL
Arriving mid-August and just wanted to say Hi.
Will be living in the Capital Manama. Anyone nearby?:clap2:


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi NerysJ,

:welcome:


----------



## dan-reid (Aug 12, 2012)

*Manama*



NerysJ said:


> ...yes, yet another one! LOL
> Arriving mid-August and just wanted to say Hi.
> Will be living in the Capital Manama. Anyone nearby?:clap2:


Hey Nerys

I am moving next week from Yorkshire to Manama, for for an account manager position. What do you do and who are you going to work for?

I am new to this site, so hoping to make contact with a few people in the same boat as me

Hope to chat soon

Dan


----------



## NerysJ (Sep 1, 2009)

dan-reid said:


> Hey Nerys
> 
> I am moving next week from Yorkshire to Manama, for for an account manager position. What do you do and who are you going to work for?
> 
> ...


Hi Dan

I'm an EFL Teacher and I'll be working for the British Council.

see you out there, I'm leaving on the 20th.

Nerys


----------



## dan-reid (Aug 12, 2012)

NerysJ said:


> Hi Dan
> 
> I'm an EFL Teacher and I'll be working for the British Council.
> 
> ...



Nice, well you will have a 2 day start on me! Good luck with the move, are you moving by yourself? How old are you?

Happy to drop you my email address if you want (and the site allows)??

Cheeers
Dan


----------



## NerysJ (Sep 1, 2009)

dan-reid said:


> Nice, well you will have a 2 day start on me! Good luck with the move, are you moving by yourself? How old are you?
> 
> Happy to drop you my email address if you want (and the site allows)??
> 
> ...


Yup, going alone. Nature of the job. I'm 39. and you?

Nerys


----------



## K13r (Aug 13, 2012)

Also moving to Bahrain this month on 24th August from uk


----------



## NerysJ (Sep 1, 2009)

K13r said:


> Also moving to Bahrain this month on 24th August from uk


cool. keep in touch.

nerys


----------



## seochris (Jun 12, 2012)

NerysJ said:


> cool. keep in touch.
> 
> nerys


Hello Nerys....i have a Hungarian friend who is a teached and will be getting some EFL qualifications soon.

Would it be possible and how easy would it be for her to get a job in Bahrain?


----------



## Moha (Sep 3, 2012)

Good to hear that!


----------

